# Cruel Training Methods



## freddiecasper (Jun 21, 2010)

Anyone know any good sources (videos) to get info on cruel training methods of horses like putting weights on the horses hooves to get them to pick their legs up over fences etc

Or also any good sources that i could get info on pleasurable riding (videos)

videos that hit emotions would be appreciated (im doing a project on uses of horses and to the extent its allowed as in cruel methods used to better the horse)

basically videos showing the good parts of riding and how happy horses and people can be (horsemanship) and videos showing business side of things and how horses are an asset in this sense so cruelty to the horse would be allowed if it means mroe money for the business. Also methods of bettering the horse and any cruelty to horses---i tried youtube but couldnt find what i was really after


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

The most dramatic abusive videos I've seen involve rodeos and the torture/abuse and torment that goes on with those horses  Things like stabbing or electricuting the animals so that they buck and put on a good show and a whole lot worse! Something you might want to look into.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Big Lick TWH are by far the most viciously abused horse in the entire industry - mostly because it's delibrate and calculated abuse and both the owners/trainers and entire organization go to such lengths to cover it up because it's so widely accepted.

Nevermind the severe damage done to the joints of a big lick TWH, it is completely acceptable (and actually EXPECTED) that you will be putting caustic substances on the legs to burn the skin before putting chains on to put the horse in so much pain he is trying to "jump" out of the chains and creates that gait that people seem to love. It's actually considered somewhat commonplace knowledge that you CAN'T produce the winning gait without doing the above stated procedure - TWH are NOT high stepping horses, they are tortured daily to produce a completely artificial and damaging gait.

Here is a video on step by step instructions on how to "sore" (torture) a TWH horse:

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=qSsQS1rMdXk
First clip

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=VfgxZs9i0aU
Second clip

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=IpXbvxsu1w4
Third clip


----------



## freddiecasper (Jun 21, 2010)

Deerly said:


> The most dramatic abusive videos I've seen involve rodeos and the torture/abuse and torment that goes on with those horses  Things like stabbing or electricuting the animals so that they buck and put on a good show and a whole lot worse! Something you might want to look into.


Where are these videos?

Thankyou both very helpful!


----------

